# ZiwiPeak pics...



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

This is what I used to feed my chis...2 times a day...they gained weight...now I have to cut back but I also add the canned food...


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thnaks for the pic... it gives me an idea of how to feed chico when his order comes in....sure doesn't look like much food


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I heard some people add water to the zp? Do you feed like that without water? How do they handle eating eat. I feed Midgie Force THK, but have sample bag of ZP and put 5-7 squares of the ZP in THK food mixed in. She Loves it. Looks like if you feed the ZP by itself, it would be hard to swallow.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

we do add water also canned to their foods....

MoJie get lot of green beans, 10 pieces of ziwi, and a little of the ziwi canned...
NaNa get some green beans (she like it) ..10-15 pieces ziwi and a table spoon of canned..
TucTuc get 10 pieces of ziwi and 1.5 table spoon of canned....


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Can I ask, why the green beans?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

that probably sounds like a stupid question LOl but I am curious because I thought if you fed Ziwi you didnt need anything else?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow moni you fed them loads before I feed lotus like that because I need to put weight on her!!

Amanda she adds the beans because they are overweight and she wants tem to feel full but not have the calories


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Wow moni you fed them loads before I feed lotus like that because I need to put weight on her!!
> 
> Amanda she adds the beans because they are overweight and she wants tem to feel full but not have the calories




Sara...that's why all of them gained weight before....on top of that I also gave them treats....I know better now....


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

that looks like mroe than Ninja gets lol! he just gets a couple table spoons of smack with water or he gets 10-12 pieces of kibble with water nothing else added 

i find if i dont add water to the zp baby starts coughing part way as if its too dry for her throat i really reccomend adding a bit of water or canned like int he photos


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its just such a concentrated food, and, people don't realize it.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow that was alot hee hee!! I like the idea of counting the pieces.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Wow that was alot hee hee!! I like the idea of counting the pieces.


Lori....I have to start counting the pieces now cause I'm so scare over feeding again and it's easier for my bf to feed them when I go out of town......


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Its just such a concentrated food, and, people don't realize it.


do you think I'm feeding too much?...


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> that looks like mroe than Ninja gets lol! he just gets a couple table spoons of smack with water or he gets 10-12 pieces of kibble with water nothing else added
> 
> i find if i dont add water to the zp baby starts coughing part way as if its too dry for her throat i really reccomend adding a bit of water or canned like int he photos



Ninja still only get 10-12 pieces of kibble with water?....I feel so bad for our chis to be on a diet.......


----------

